# Strange times



## The laird (Dec 19, 2020)

Sitting here in the house with the mutt ,watching tv,wife working at hospital night shift ,me and some san miguel ,just thinking we should be away in the van ,I went out today started it up and ran up to working temp ,
I really hope we all observe the rules of lockdown etc then we can hopefully get back to some sort of normalli next year 
so folks fingers crossed we can all get through this period and get that light at the tunnel end in the new year 
stay safe and well friends


----------



## harrow (Dec 19, 2020)

Sitting in Harrow is much the same


----------



## winks (Dec 19, 2020)

Bit of a bugger for you Gordon in Scotland. We're in tier two so far and looking forward to a couple of nights away at New Year in the top end of the Lake District. As I understand it, you are not permitted to travel outside local authority areas. I've spent the evening listening to Canarian folk music whilst Roseann has been following the Strictly final. Sunshine in yer ears at least.

Cheers

H


----------



## peter palance (Dec 19, 2020)

The laird said:


> Sitting here in the house with the mutt ,watching tv,wife working at hospital night shift ,me and some san miguel ,just thinking we should be away in the van ,I went out today started it up and ran up to working temp ,
> I really hope we all observe the rules of lockdown etc then we can hopefully get back to some sort of normalli next year
> so folks fingers crossed we can all get through this period and get that light at the tunnel end in the new year
> stay safe and well friends


dont get to ex-cited, saty safe, the time will come when,well met again , dont no when dont no were, but. always look on the bright side of life, ok.pj


----------



## Goggles (Dec 19, 2020)

We’re going into tier 4 from Sunday. We use the van for away football games during the winter staying overnight somewhere. Ain’t happened this year and can’t even listen to them on the radio for 3 games as they’ve got the convids.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 20, 2020)

Restrictions here too but no one is taking any heed of any of it, all still running around like headless chickens.


----------



## Tim120 (Dec 20, 2020)

Surrey:
Tier 4 now. If D-I-L and youngest granddaughter return negative tests Christmas Day can go ahead.
I think I'm allowed out for a walk and it's pissing down, might take advantage of that as it will be more memorable than it not pissing down.


----------



## REC (Dec 20, 2020)

Just heard Dave's sister's father in law passed away in Kent last night, broke his arm and taken  in to  hospital as so frail ( dementia)  tested +ve covid but asymptomatic. Lovely man, end of a generation.


----------



## mfw (Dec 20, 2020)

Tim120 said:


> Surrey:
> Tier 4 now. If D-I-L and youngest granddaughter return negative tests Christmas Day can go ahead.


Dont think it can - but that is my interpretation christmasday only up to tier 3


----------



## Tim120 (Dec 20, 2020)

mfw said:


> Dont think it can - but that is my interpretation christmasday only up to tier 3



Following the test told to isolate until Boxing Day so we will get together then.
Could have gone ahead because we are all in tier 4 and in a bubble of 6.


----------



## st3v3 (Dec 20, 2020)

Tim120 said:


> and in a bubble of 6.



Who is in the bubble?


----------



## The laird (Dec 20, 2020)

winks said:


> Bit of a bugger for you Gordon in Scotland. We're in tier two so far and looking forward to a couple of nights away at New Year in the top end of the Lake District. As I understand it, you are not permitted to travel outside local authority areas. I've spent the evening listening to Canarian folk music whilst Roseann has been following the Strictly final. Sunshine in yer ears at least.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> H


Take care harold hope you are all well n safe. G


----------



## Wully (Dec 20, 2020)

Gordon I’m gonna come round to your place and stand in your front garden and sing you some Christmas carols


----------



## winks (Dec 20, 2020)

The laird said:


> Take care harold hope you are all well n safe. G



Just trying to work out what we can and can’t do now Gordon. We have a support bubble with our son for childcare and he is in a tier three area whilst we are in their two. Obviously the intent of this type of bubble is to allow him to work when the work is there, freelance sound engineer, but we have seen it as a licence to spend some time with him and the kids. 

I’ve had a read at the .gov site and not a lot wiser. It’d be a proper kick in the teeth if our planned Christmas has to be abandoned but I can understand the hurt and frustration people are and will be experiencing. Taken aback a wee bit with this. I usually just view it all pragmatically but it’s beginning to bite now. 

Onwards and upwards eh?

Cheers 

H


----------



## The laird (Dec 20, 2020)

Wully said:


> Gordon I’m gonna come round to your place and stand in your front garden and sing you some Christmas carols


That will be great ! THANK THE F FIONA IS SLEEPING AND IM OOT IN THE TRUCK


----------



## Scotia (Dec 20, 2020)

There are six of us four kids and two adults
 ( by age) so no visitors. Hey ho lets get merry.


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 20, 2020)

We planned five days of Xmas at my MIL's which has now had to be cancelled, she is 95 and spending Xmas day alone, we were torn anyway because we didn't think the five day unrestricted was a good idea.
Just found out my lovely sister in law has had to be put into an induced coma so it isn't going to be a happy Xmas anyway


----------



## The laird (Dec 20, 2020)

So sorry to read this terry ,all the best mate


----------



## REC (Dec 20, 2020)

So sorry about your sister in law! @Tezza33 . The five day unrestricted just seems pointless. Christmas will happen, wait to celebrate when we are safe to do so. My mum will be on her own, but has had some days out with us in tier 2 last week, and just not worth risking mixing now she is home again in Kent. My son is delivering a Christmas meal on the day and she will get many calls.


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 20, 2020)

It is all simply too awful for too many !
PLEASE take care and minimise contact with others ("Bubbles" partially accepted)


----------



## alwaysared (Dec 20, 2020)

Tim120 said:


> Following the test told to isolate until Boxing Day so we will get together then.
> Could have gone ahead because we are all in tier 4 and in a bubble of 6.


I don't think you can officially have a bubble on Christmas day in tier 4
https://www.gov.uk/coronavirus

Regards,
Del


----------



## Tim120 (Dec 20, 2020)

st3v3 said:


> Who is in the bubble?



Myself, Son, D-I-L three granddaughters 11, 8 & 4.

We have been in a bubble for ages in tier 3 and are assuming because of that we can stay together as we are now both in tier 4.
I'm now busy reading the guidance.

Found the relevant bit which allows it:-

If you live in a Tier 4 area, you must follow the rules below from Sunday 20 December. This means that you cannot meet other people indoors, including over the Christmas period, unless you live with them, or they are part of your existing support bubble. Outdoors, you can only meet one person from another household. These rules will not be relaxed for Christmas.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 20, 2020)

That's awful Terry. Our thoughts are with you and Maggy.


----------



## colinm (Dec 20, 2020)

OK' I've reread Phil's post on rules, and am making a observation, so think this should be allowed.
Last night we had to drive through town at 8pm, there was a long que down the road which puzzled me, when we got too head of que it was a nail bar. I'm told my local barber was open until midnight.
Strange times indeed.
Despite being on 'urgent list', I'm not expecting to have my operation until late spring, by that time I may well be in a wheelchair as even walking with crutches is becoming increasingly painful, BUT, I'm still alive which many aren't and today I managed ten miles on my ebike, I was a bit apprehensive as walking the bike out the drive was painful, but once I got going it was a joy to be out and about in the sun. I've probably overdone it, and will pay tonight and tomorrow when the meds wear off, but what the hell I needed that.


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 20, 2020)

I shudder to think what the hospital situation will be like come the end of January. In a way I am glad I am now past it and well on the mend and hopefully have immunity for a good while.


----------



## caledonia (Dec 20, 2020)

My oldest son has tested positive and my youngest is self isolating as he has been in in contact with his brother. We will now have Christmas Day to ourselves. Suppose it will be just another day with better telly hopefully.


----------



## The laird (Dec 20, 2020)

all goes well cal


----------



## r4dent (Dec 20, 2020)

Bad news - Over a week ago we all decided to have Christmas at our own homes this year.  We will miss the family

Good news - we have all done all he shopping so no last minute shopping required.


----------



## peter palance (Dec 20, 2020)

Wully said:


> Gordon I’m gonna come round to your place and stand in your front garden and sing you some Christmas carols


of coarce for a 7 up. or the same as you, there are te-urse in my beer. try lilly the pink. ok pj stay safe


----------



## jeanette (Dec 21, 2020)

Terry I’m sorry to hear about your sister in law and for everyone who’s either got mil’s by themselves I do hope next  year will be better and you’ll be able to see your loved ones and those that aren’t well I wish them a speedy recovery,.. my grandson has to isolate until Boxing Day as his support teacher tested positive and my daughter had just came out of isolation


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 21, 2020)

Keep going folks.

Sending massive virtual hugs to everyone ❤❤❤


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 21, 2020)

We had already planned to only see our daughter, son-in-law and grandson ( main reason for going ) with minimal contact at their house for approx 1 hour on christmas morning, they only live 10 minutes away and we are both in Tier 3, that will still go ahead.

Our son, also in Tier 3 has only just come back from a holiday in Antigua with his girlfriend had originally planned on going to hers for christmas but seeing as she lives down south and is now in Tier 4 will not be going and is also staying well away from us and his sister / her family to be on the safe side.

The father-in-law ( 80 ) we will see on the 23rd Dec when we take him to see the consultant, he is riddled with Leukemia, obviously we will both be masked and gloved up, be very, very careful and keep as much distance as it is possible.

He really does enjoy his own company however,  i`ve have made sure that he is fully equipped with the best up to date technology for keeping in touch which we all do regular and that was the only time i was ( a bit naughty ) during the last lockdown when we dropped everything to go over and sort out his mobile phone which somehow he`d managed to bugger up    

That`s it, that`s christmas in a nutshell so roll on next year for all of us except the father-in-law who will not be here.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 21, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> He really does enjoy his own company however,  i`ve have made sure that he is fully equipped with the best up to date technology for keeping in touch which we all do regular and that was the only time i was ( *a bit naughty *) during the last lockdown when we dropped everything to go over and sort out his mobile phone which somehow he`d managed to bugger up
> 
> That`s it, that`s christmas in a nutshell so roll on next year for all of us except the father-in-law who will not be here.



Naughty? Not a bit of it, only doing exactly what you or anyone else with a brain would have done.

Goes into the top category of common sense and pragmatism in my book


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 21, 2020)

Forgot to say, when we get back from the daughter`s on christmas morning there`s a bloody big padlock going on the front gates to stop that naughty virus getting in.

All parcels now delivered, all christmas cards given out and received from the neighbours so that` it.


----------



## mfw (Dec 21, 2020)

That would come under support bubble i would of thought anyway


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 21, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> Forgot to say, when we get back from the daughter`s on christmas morning there`s a bloody big padlock going on the front gates to stop that naughty virus getting in.
> 
> All parcels now delivered, all christmas cards given out and received from the neighbours so that` it.


Make sure you use wipes on all mail & parcels, or leave standing in the garage for 72 hrs, dont bring anything in.


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 21, 2020)

As Spock (StarTrek) might say..
"It's life Jim, but not as we know it !"


----------



## Dezi (Dec 21, 2020)

REC said:


> Just heard Dave's sister's father in law passed away in Kent last night, broke his arm and taken  in to  hospital as so frail ( dementia)  tested +ve covid but asymptomatic. Lovely man, end of a generation.



Hi, we had a death in the family last week.
Madams cousin went into hospital with pneumonia and caught the virus within a week and dead within two weeks.

We coudnt go to the funeral in the west midlands because of high infection rates and our own health problems.

A miserable bloody time all round.

Dezi


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 21, 2020)

Dezi said:


> Hi, we had a death in the family last week.
> Madams cousin went into hospital with pneumonia and caught the virus within a week and dead within two weeks.
> 
> We coudnt go to the funeral in the west midlands because of high infection rates and our own health problems.
> ...



Ah, Dezi, very sorry to hear 

Commiserations and hope all goes OK with funeral etc.

Yup, definitely a gloomy time all round.

Hang on in there, times are really rough for a lot of folk, but nothing lasts forever.
That old cliche? Better to light a candle than to curse the darkness. Hard to hang onto, but keep plodding on


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 21, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Make sure you use wipes on all mail & parcels, or leave standing in the garage for 72 hrs, dont bring anything in.


Everything coming through the door gets sprayed and wiped Trev......doesn't do to stand still too long.

This will be our first Christmas without family around but we have plans. Provided the grandchildren arn't up at silly o'clock, we will watch them opening their pressies, Have a Christmas dinner then perhaps go to somewhere local with a view and have a brew. Wish it could be different but at the moment, covid rules.


----------



## winks (Dec 21, 2020)

Bit the bullet and decided to can the two night trip we had planned with our son and the grandkids. Just didn't seem like the right thing to do even though we would meet no one and be tucked up out of the way for a day or two. We will be going to his place, as planned, but we'll stay there until the kids go back to school.

Cheers

H


----------



## mfw (Dec 21, 2020)

Were in tier 2 and i told swmbo to forget xmas this year son is in building game meets a lot of people - and although we are allowed on xmas day to have them round she wont listen - more of a mothering thing i think - and she uses a puffer this time of year


----------



## winks (Dec 21, 2020)

mfw said:


> Were in tier 2 and i told swmbo to forget xmas this year son is in building game meets a lot of people - and although we are allowed on xmas day to have them round she wont listen - more of a mothering thing i think - and she uses a puffer this time of year



Never beat that instinct I suppose.

In our case our lad last worked over a week ago and its always in very tight restrictions set by the production companies. We are his support bubble and will not be mixing with another household at any time we are away so we are probably no more of a risk or at no more of a risk by being there.

Whatever you're doing I hope you all have as good a Christmas as you can.

Cheers

H


----------



## Robmac (Dec 21, 2020)

We're in tier 4 and about 400 yards from being in tier 2 where our kids and grandkids live.

We'll have a proper Christmas at a later date.


----------



## Debroos (Dec 21, 2020)

We're going to son and family just for the day. Felt guilty saying we wouldn't stay the night (d in law works in high risk job)
so we were relieved when the advice of no overnight stays vindicated us.

Cornwall has been really low on rates but the graph is now starting a steep rise...at least for us it is from a very low level to start with.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 21, 2020)

Robmac said:


> We're in tier 4 and about 400 yards from being in tier 2 where our kids and grandkids live.
> 
> We'll have a proper Christmas at a later date.



Quite clearly you have been blessed with a healthy dose of common sense


----------



## Scotia (Dec 21, 2020)

Three of my boys tested negative, the eldests flatmate was pos so as soon as Ruaidhri  got the all clear with a negative test and had done his time for self isolation he is now back in the nest. The other two boys had spent time with Ru so as a precaution went and had the test done now a full house of six.


----------



## colinm (Dec 21, 2020)

Robmac said:


> We're in tier 4 and about 400 yards from being in tier 2 where our kids and grandkids live.
> 
> We'll have a proper Christmas at a later date.


When I tell you we can see Sandy mast from our houses you know we're not that far from you. Mind you can see Lister hospital from one of the house.
CV-19 has ripped through our local schools.


----------



## yorkieowl (Dec 21, 2020)

Just remember people, Covid will not be taking a holiday at Christmas.  Granddaughter had her birthday last week, we have only seen them about four times since February, but as we don’t personally know anybody that’s had a confirmed case I got a bit complacent and visited with her presents, the following day daughter contacted us to say younger granddaughter had now to isolate until Xmas Eve as one of her classmates had tested positive.  I was dithering what to do for Xmas, but it’s made my mind up for me, I’ll miss them terribly but not worth the risk imo.


----------



## REC (Dec 21, 2020)

We are currently fighting off an invite for Christmas dinner at a Portuguese home.....we don't have to isolate but feel we should. They are allowed no more than five people, we will do it later when we feel comfortable with it! Christmas isn't cancelled, just the celebration in groups. We all want a future, not just a day to remember. Feel so sorry for those who know it is their last Christmas though.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 21, 2020)

REC said:


> We are currently fighting off an invite for Christmas dinner at a Portuguese home.....we don't have to isolate but feel we should. They are allowed no more than five people, we will do it later when we feel comfortable with it! Christmas isn't cancelled, just the celebration in groups. *We all want a future, not just a day to remember.* Feel so sorry for those who know it is their last Christmas though.



That`s the best phrase i`ve heard throughout all this and the government would do well to take it on board and use that instead of some of the other hair-brained bloody phrases they`ve come up with.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 21, 2020)

Boris is doing another update from 16.50 today on BBC1.


----------



## yorkieowl (Dec 21, 2020)

We decided to go and get a Covid test this afternoon, we were in and out within 15/20 minutes, very straightforward, just take your smart phone with you so you can register online while queuing, the results also came through within about 20 minutes, you don’t have to hang about they get sent straight to your phone.  Glad to say we both came back as negative.


----------



## Tonybvi (Dec 21, 2020)

Tried to get tested up here in Scotland when the mobile testing team came to our village but it seems that you can only book a test if you have symptoms!


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 21, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> Boris is doing another update from 16.50 today on BBC1.


I've stopped watching....I can't do more than i'm doing....I just wish there were more folk with the sense of the wildcampers, prepared, for the most part, to sit it out at home.


----------



## Wully (Dec 21, 2020)

Why would you want a test if you didn't have symptoms ?.


----------



## Tonybvi (Dec 21, 2020)

Wully said:


> Why would you want a test if you didn't have symptoms ?.



So we could feel better about going to visit our 2 month old granddaughter who we haven’t seen in the flesh yet!  It seems that an awful lot of folk show no symptoms but still have the virus.  How awful we would feel if we passed it on unwittingly.


----------



## Wully (Dec 21, 2020)

Hope you get to see your granddaughter soon we have just became grandparents and feel the same but if you’ve been careful and doing all the right stuff you should be ok to see her and like you we would like to be as careful as possible but I still think you shouldn’t go for a test unless you have symptoms. This thing is  a curse it’s got us all not knowing what to do for the best I’m not saying you’re wrong for thinking that way as we are all at odds what to do for the best.


----------



## n brown (Dec 21, 2020)

we cancelled xmas yesterday . we had some idea of going to the daughter's for an hour or 2 , have a bite ,give pressies etc , but it was making me a bit nervous ,the house and garden are small ,hard to keep a distance . so ,sad as it is ,i'm relieved not to do it . her and g/son came up yesterday ,but our garden is big enough for us to sit out and the lad to have a run round ,fankgawd the weathers pretty good !


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 21, 2020)

Wully said:


> Why would you want a test if you didn't have symptoms ?.


You can carry it with no outward signs.


----------



## yorkieowl (Dec 21, 2020)

Wully said:


> Why would you want a test if you didn't have symptoms ?.


They are encouraging  everybody in our area to get tested, as a lot of cases are being spread without symptoms. Apparently out of 150 tests today (we went at 1pm),   3 cases had come back positive, you only go into these walk in test centres if you have no symptoms., and have to phone in if you have symptoms.


----------



## Tonybvi (Dec 22, 2020)

Mission accomplished- no testing but precautions taken!  Poor mite must think there’s something wrong with my face!


----------



## mfw (Dec 22, 2020)

Swmbo has asked again what we are doing for xmas she knows my views so i told her to do what she wants - although she does look after grandchild 2 days a week so probably wont make any difference to the chances she already takes - does concern me though


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 22, 2020)

Tonybvi said:


> Mission accomplished- no testing but precautions taken!  Poor mite must think there’s something wrong with my face!
> 
> View attachment 90149


Something wrong with his/her sleeping suit ?
If an old TV I would suggest the horizontal hold !


----------



## winks (Dec 22, 2020)

Hankies at the ready folks ...






Cheers 

H


----------



## Toffeecat (Dec 22, 2020)

Working right up to Xmas. Was on call yesterday didnt finish till 9.30 pm. Luckily got a car full of PPE self testing twice a week with the Innova rapid test. Vit D3 every day, avoiding people (other than the day job) work from home a lot, lots of alcohol jell, gloves every time, masks, social isolation, avoiding crowded places etc etc. The tests do make you sneeze but well done the employer for giving us all the kits. So for xmas, its me, Denise, two cats bad food and the occassional sherry. Ok bottle of sherry. Good luck all and as the song goes "we'll meet again......................................".


----------



## witzend (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 24, 2020)

Toffeecat said:


> Working right up to Xmas. Was on call yesterday didnt finish till 9.30 pm. Luckily got a car full of PPE self testing twice a week with the Innova rapid test. Vit D3 every day, avoiding people (other than the day job) work from home a lot, lots of alcohol jell, gloves every time, masks, social isolation, avoiding crowded places etc etc. The tests do make you sneeze but well done the employer for giving us all the kits. So for xmas, its me, Denise, two cats bad food and the occassional sherry. Ok bottle of sherry. Good luck all and as the song goes "we'll meet again......................................".




How much D3 are you taking, i see the " experts " have upped the recommended daily dose recently.

We was taking 1000IU per day but we`ve now doubled it to 2000IU per day.


----------



## mark61 (Dec 24, 2020)

I'm still doing 1000IU and 15 Mg Zinc
I think 4000IU a day is considered the max.

Remember reading taking over 40,000 a day for a month will show levels of toxicity, or something like that.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 24, 2020)

mark61 said:


> I'm still doing 1000IU and 15 Mg Zinc
> I think 4000IU a day is considered the max.
> 
> Remember reading taking over 40,000 a day for a month will show levels of toxicity, or something like that.



Well at least you won't go rusty Mark!


----------



## n brown (Dec 24, 2020)

Robmac said:


> Well at least you won't go rusty Mark!


that kind of remark could galvanise him into action !


----------



## trixie88 (Dec 24, 2020)

mark61 said:


> I'm still doing 1000IU and 15 Mg Zinc
> I think 4000IU a day is considered the max.
> 
> Remember reading taking over 40,000 a day for a month will show levels of toxicity, or something like that.


40,000      or     4,000  too much can upset the fine tuning with calcium......


----------



## winks (Dec 24, 2020)

n brown said:


> that kind of remark could galvanise him into action !



I do hope his sacrificial anode doesn't drop off.

Cheers

H


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 25, 2020)

Last night one of our neighbours who has not been well had a carol concert given to her outside her house by the local church.

2 mini-buses and at least half a dozen cars turned up, blocked the road up completely then all piled out, and huddled together because of the very cold weather.

Are they exempt from the restrictions because they are religious but more importantly does CV-19 know not to infect them for the same reason ?


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 25, 2020)

I note you are on Top form today...But of course Victor you are quite correct...
Should I wish you a "Grumpy Christmas" ?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 25, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> Last night one of our neighbours who has not been well had a carol concert given to her outside her house by the local church.
> 
> 2 mini-buses and at least half a dozen cars turned up, blocked the road up completely then all piled out, and huddled together because of the very cold weather.
> 
> Are they exempt from the restrictions because they are religious but more importantly does CV-19 know not to infect them for the same reason ?



@Wooie1958 Something specially for you Graham 

Merry Christmas Mr Woo


----------



## colinm (Dec 25, 2020)

Strange times indeed, opening Christmas presents on zoom.


----------



## mfw (Dec 26, 2020)

Next door had someone around left about 6am - but then i couldn't care less what others do as long as it doesn't interfere with me - but i also have 1 of my boys around my place because he lives on his own ( he also works from his flat ) so he is isolated from people - but we have just gone tier 4 today - only lives 6 miles away so i'll take him home in the new year i suppose and face any consequences if i get stopped


----------



## mfw (Dec 26, 2020)

Fortunately i dont worry too much - but i am careful in current situation but with everything in life if you take chances you have to be prepared to pay the consequences


----------



## Trotter (Dec 26, 2020)

Let’s face it. It’s all about being sensible. Something I have been trying to be since this nonsense started. Like you MFW,  we also have a son ,living alone, working from home, in tier 4. While we have been promoted to tier 3. Any hint of, loneliness or depression, we will be down there like a rat down a drain pipe.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 26, 2020)

mfw said:


> Fortunately i dont worry too much - but i am careful in current situation but with everything in life if you take chances you have to be prepared to pay the consequences


True but folk doing as they wish are in fact pos tantamount to murdering others by their actions, how many people do you see filling their cars up without gloves or sanitizing  hands.


----------



## Trotter (Dec 26, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> True but folk doing as they wish are in fact pos tantamount to murdering others by their actions, how many people do you see filling their cars up without gloves or sanitizing  hands.


----------



## mark61 (Dec 26, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> True but folk doing as they wish are in fact pos tantamount to murdering others by their actions, how many people do you see filling their cars up without gloves or sanitizing  hands.



You going for a job with the conservative party Trev?


----------



## mfw (Dec 26, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> how many people do you see filling their cars up without gloves


Ok guilty as charged


----------



## trixie88 (Dec 26, 2020)

so true marie......however this virus is going to be with us for ALL OF NEXT YEAR and probably beyond that.........////////we are going to have to learn to live with it.......as you say common sense and logic


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 26, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> True but folk doing as they wish are in fact pos tantamount to murdering others by their actions, how many people do you see filling their cars up without gloves or sanitizing  hands.



People are not actually ‘murdering’ one another, Trev. It’s the virus that’s the killer. Just ask fazerloz. He says they were following all the rules and being very careful, but he still caught it and ended up in hospital in a bad way. Who would we blame for that? Must be someone, or ‘something’ he picked it up from after all, so were they or ‘it’ guilty of pre-meditated murder? I kinda doubt that, but that’s just my opinion.

It’s up to each of us to take responsibility for protecting ourselves, just don’t expect everybody else to be as careful as you would like them to be.

That means taking your own gloves and sanitiser to use at the petrol stations - and everywhere else you might be visiting/using.

I wouldn’t worry about what everyone else is or isn’t doing, just concentrate on looking after yourself & those close to you first and foremost.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 26, 2020)

Trotter said:


> Don’t know about others. But in this house, family comes first


What are you murdering them first.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 26, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> People are not actually ‘murdering’ one another, Trev. It’s the virus that’s the killer. Just ask fazerloz. He says they were following all the rules and being very careful, but he still caught it and ended up in hospital in a bad way. Who would we blame for that? Must be someone, or ‘something’ he picked it up from after all, so were they or ‘it’ guilty of pre-meditated murder? I kinda doubt that, but that’s just my opinion.
> 
> It’s up to each of us to take responsibility for protecting ourselves, just don’t expect everybody else to be as careful as you would like them to be.
> 
> ...


At the start garages had sanitizing bottles at front door, thats vanished along with gloves, so I take my own both in the car and van, those that dont bother are in fact spreading the bug and guilty by their uncaring loos actions.


----------



## mfw (Dec 26, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> At the start garages had sanitizing bottles at front door, thats vanished along with gloves, so I take my own both in the car and van, those that dont bother are in fact spreading the bug and guilty by their uncaring loos actions.


Consider some dont use hand sanitiser going into shop or wiping trolley before use then handle fresh food items if you feel vulnerable it could open up a lot of worries for people - and i dont wipe food items down when i get home similar to probably a lot of other people


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 26, 2020)

One things for sure I will never know how I came to contract this virus but I did. All you can do is follow the rules and be vigilant. It may only take one slip up by either you or your partner if you have one and you have it.  Stay safe.  

I can see where Trev's coming from. To me those who take no heed of the rules are responsible for the spread and continuation of the virus. Without a supply of willing hosts the virus would simply die out. We will shortly see if there is any or how large the price to be paid is for this Christmas.


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 26, 2020)

Today ,on the news, they estimated that footfall on the highstreet In tiers 2 and 3 is down by 38 to 42%. I wonder if that number represents the percentage of people who take the covid threat seriously?  Obviously  not worried they could bring home more than the bargains they were hoping for.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 26, 2020)

mfw said:


> Consider some dont use hand sanitiser going into shop or wiping trolley before use then handle fresh food items if you feel vulnerable it could open up a lot of worries for people - and i dont wipe food items down when i get home similar to probably a lot of other people


WE wipe everything down here, even postage, I think of it as germ warfare of which I had training on, 15 seconds to get a NBC outfit on or your tatty bread.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 26, 2020)

We also wipe/spray everything that comes into the house. We also sanitise our hands everytime we handle something that has just been delivered.


----------



## caledonia (Dec 26, 2020)

I went into Stirling today to get chicken thighs to make soup and it was like a ghost town. Aldi was empty and ended up getting a lot of meat and chicken to put in the freezer as there was a lot of stuff reduced.


----------



## mark61 (Dec 26, 2020)

I use sanitisers sometimes, but every time I do, I wonder If I'm encouraging a strain that is resistant to sanitiser. I may have watched too many sci fi films many years ago, on the other hand, that is how nature works, and nature has been around a good while. 

Few shops I've been in are half empty.  Just like first lock down. Pleased I made lots of soup for the freezer when the going was good.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 26, 2020)

mark61 said:


> I use sanitisers sometimes, but every time I do, I wonder If I'm encouraging a strain that is resistant to sanitiser. I may have watched too many sci fi films many years ago, on the other hand, that is how nature works, and nature has been around a good while.
> 
> Few shops I've been in are half empty.  Just like first lock down. Pleased I made lots of soup for the freezer when the going was good.



I've always been of the opinion Mark that a little muck does you good and I do feel that this world is a little too sterile so we don't build up resistance to bugs etc.

I tend to try and avoid risks with this one though, I've seen what it can do first hand and it's really nasty.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 26, 2020)

Robmac said:


> I've always been of the opinion Mark that a little muck does you good and I do feel that this world is a little too sterile so we don't build up resistance to bugs etc.
> 
> I tend to try and avoid risks with this one though, I've seen what it can do first hand and it's really nasty.



...I should add - in some cases!


----------



## mark61 (Dec 26, 2020)

Robmac said:


> I've always been of the opinion Mark that a little muck does you good and I do feel that this world is a little too sterile so we don't build up resistance to bugs etc.
> 
> I tend to try and avoid risks with this one though, I've seen what it can do first hand and it's really nasty.



Agree with you about the muck.

Been around it plenty, I know it can be nasty, fortunately it's usually not.


----------



## n brown (Dec 26, 2020)

in my life , i've found it expeditious to assume that most people are out to get me , so this covid stuff is just more of the same . i hope i'm as ready for it as i'd like to be ,survival is my game , but this one's sneaky , putting on your g/kid's face or maybe attaching itself to a bag of Tesco spuds


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 27, 2020)

AS with a vaccine, they say a little bit of what kills you does you good, ill take my chances with a we blondy bird.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 27, 2020)

Huge party at one of the " Druggie Houses "  as we know them down the road broke up late last night by the Police.

Just been out to have a look and there`s still one Police car still there.


----------



## mfw (Dec 27, 2020)

Have to say some partners are hard work when it comes to family and missing people - but i have taken hard approach and i'm mean and nasty


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 27, 2020)

mfw said:


> Have to say some partners are hard work when it comes to family and missing people - but i have taken hard approach and i'm mean and nasty



Sounds like some family members are not convinced the virus can get them p'raps  

You stick to your guns, mfw!

Christmas is only one day a year. Most people don't even bother with the original reason for celebrating it, it's mostly just a major consumer-fest now.

I know it's hard not to see family & friends on the day, but what about staying safe now to be able to be alive and well when we can all meet up down the line, not just legally but safely too?

Won't be able to meet up with anyone if we're dead (or maybe knackered by it!) before then...!


----------



## Dezi (Dec 27, 2020)

Strange times indeed.

For the first time in 31 years we were not ferrying folk on Christmas day to a dinner with other lonely people
before taking them home after.

This year we had a dozen parcels to deliver to them on Christmas eve.

Fortunately Christmas day was sunny and cold here and we were able to go for a loooong walk mid morning before
dinner which helped break up the day and prepare me for the alcohol and TV.

Dezi


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 27, 2020)

We had our son who lives in Preston city centre round on christmas eve ( 10 minutes ) to drop presents off etc. etc. him, me and wife were masked up and kept our distance.

Went to daughters on christmas morning ( 30 minutes ) mainly to see the grandson, same again we all masked up and kept our distance except the grandson.

He wanted me to teach his daddy how to fly his new drone because i`m a lot better at flying it than he is      

That`s it front gates now closed and padlocked,  i`ll open them up again at Easter when we take him his Easter eggs, CV-19 permitting of course


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 27, 2020)

Apart from the masks dont work, I would stay well clear of folk for now & dont handle anything without gloves, letters parcels fueling the car/van & be very careful with touching goods in shops, cloves cloves cloves.


----------



## mark61 (Dec 27, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Apart from the masks dont work, I would stay well clear of folk for now & dont handle anything without gloves, letters parcels fueling the car/van & be very careful with touching goods in shops, cloves cloves cloves.



Shouldn't still be sucking your thumb at your age Trev


----------



## REC (Dec 27, 2020)

Gloves are only as good as the knowledge of the people wearing them. Disposing of them and removing correctly is paramount as easy to spread bugs to yourself. Best to thoroughly wash and gel anyway in addition. We use gloves just in petrol stations, remove carefully and dispose before getting back in the car and disinfect keys, handles and hands after.
And don't suck our thumbs either!!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 27, 2020)

I bathed in Domestos when i came home so i`m ok


----------



## mark61 (Dec 27, 2020)

Yesterday I jumped straight in shower after taking neighbour to A&E.
I hadn't planned to go up the hospital, but they sent a taxi after I escalated 999 call. Was busier there than shops.


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 27, 2020)

I clean my stomach with alcohol !


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 27, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> I bathed in Domestos when i came home so i`m ok


That would explain the white skin and wrinkles !


----------



## mjvw (Dec 27, 2020)

Sanitizer, goods/food wiped  down. Gloves  petrol/cashpoint etc. Social distancing very little contact with others if possible. Work face covering, face shield and gloves.


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 27, 2020)

REC said:


> Gloves are only as good as the knowledge of the people wearing them. Disposing of them and removing correctly is paramount as easy to spread bugs to yourself. Best to thoroughly wash and gel anyway in addition. We use gloves just in petrol stations, remove carefully and dispose before getting back in the car and disinfect keys, handles and hands after.
> And don't suck our thumbs either!!


At the beginning, before masks, i wore gloves to stop myself touching my face, though I havn't been out much.


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 27, 2020)

I carry a mental picture of my face, that stops me touching it, who would want to?


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 27, 2020)

Going to a public toilet is dangerous, esp the girls.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 28, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Going to a public toilet is dangerous, esp the girls.




It`s even worse for boys especially in Blackpool and used to be in parts of Preston but they`ve been closed


----------



## Mrscake (Dec 28, 2020)

The laird said:


> Sitting here in the house with the mutt ,watching tv,wife working at hospital night shift ,me and some san miguel ,just thinking we should be away in the van ,I went out today started it up and ran up to working temp ,
> I really hope we all observe the rules of lockdown etc then we can hopefully get back to some sort of normalli next year
> so folks fingers crossed we can all get through this period and get that light at the tunnel end in the new year
> stay safe and well friends



I reckon march 2021 all will feel much better.


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 28, 2020)

Mrscake said:


> I reckon march 2021 all will feel much better.



I think that's been optimistic.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 28, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> It`s even worse for boys especially in Blackpool and used to be in parts of Preston but they`ve been closed


Yep most closed here, but would you be seated in one, thank heavens for a camper with a place to read the papers.


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 28, 2020)

Toilet paper is pretty boring reading !


----------



## Robmac (Dec 28, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> Toilet paper is pretty boring reading !



Not back in the 60's it wasn't!


----------



## jeffmossy (Dec 28, 2020)

Robmac said:


> Not back in the 60's it wasn't!


But you needed 5 times as much Rob


----------



## jeffmossy (Dec 28, 2020)

And this is what happens


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 28, 2020)

Robmac said:


> Not back in the 60's it wasn't!


Aaah Those were the days


----------



## maingate (Dec 28, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Yep most closed here, but would you be seated in one, thank heavens for a camper with a place to read the papers.



And you can have a crap in an Asda car park while the Wife is shopping.


----------



## st3v3 (Dec 29, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> I think that's been optimistic.



The thing is, we won't all have to be vaccinated in order for the numbers admitted to hospital to drop enough to open things up again.


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 29, 2020)

I suspect that (even with a covid jab and documentation) a fit to travel test/certificate will soon become the norm...BUT I am no medic !


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 29, 2020)

jeffmossy said:


> And this is what happens
> 
> View attachment 90341


Many public loos down south are like that here.


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 29, 2020)

st3v3 said:


> The thing is, we won't all have to be vaccinated in order for the numbers admitted to hospital to drop enough to open things up again.


On the date of vaccine checker i am not due until mid to late Feb it will be another month for the second jab which takes you to nearly April and I am on the vulnerable list. At that the vaccine will not have had any effect on the general head of population. Someone 60 with no health issues is looking at nearly June for their jabs to start and that will still not have a large impact on the spread.  Unless something greatly changes this still has a long way to run.


----------



## harrow (Dec 29, 2020)

Morrisons this morning the staff were wearing masks, the new manager was walking the shop floor.


----------



## TeamRienza (Dec 29, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> I suspect that (even with a covid jab and documentation) a fit to travel test/certificate will soon become the norm...BUT I am no medic !



I read on the BBC that Spain intends to keep a register of those who refuse to be vaccinated and will share it with other governments, although it is not clear what it will be used for.









						Coronavirus: Spain to keep register of those who refuse Covid vaccine
					

Vaccination will not be mandatory, officials say, and the register will not be made public.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Davy


----------

